# Website blocked by NETGEAR firewall



## icem4n

Hi,

I work in IT, but this one has baffled me...

I have a friend who is using internet on her laptop via the campus connection for her residence at the hospital she works at. Now, no-one else in this residence has this problem apart from her - she gets a black screen with two red bars and the message 'Website blocked by NETGEAR firewall' and a link to the Netgear website when she tries to go to youtube.com. This happens to her at home as well - but only on her laptop, the other systems in her home network are okay too. Also, I doubt the campus residence even uses a netgear router so I am not even sure why the message comes up. I tried disabling the firewall altogether on her laptop, but that didn't work. I restore default internet settings and also deleted all history, temp internet files and cookies. Nothing seems to work - anyone able to shed some light? - Please not - she is NOT even using a Netgear router or firewall!

Thanks


----------



## johnwill

If it happens everywhere to that machine, it's obviously something loaded on the machine.

Does it happen in *Safe Mode with Networking*?


I'd be looking at what's installed on the machine...


----------



## rdeereITCS

If there is defo no netgear router on your nework that has blocked the url's for facebook etc. It sounds like the DNS on the computer is directing you to different IP's. The first place to try is the hosts file to see if there are any entries that shouldn't be there


----------

